# Best time of the year



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 17, 2017)

Turkey time !


DSC_0566 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr

just as afoot note ,this is saved for web as a low res ,the copy saved for reproduction is not oof . lol


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice,,,,


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 18, 2017)

Good and sharp! Great image there.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 18, 2017)

Very nice!!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 19, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,





GAJoe said:


> Good and sharp! Great image there.





oops1 said:


> Very nice!!



Thanks for the kind comments ,much appreciated


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 19, 2017)

The turkey whisperer at work again!
Another fantastic capture Mr. C!


----------



## rip18 (Mar 19, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 20, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> The turkey whisperer at work again!
> Another fantastic capture Mr. C!


LOL I'm not the wisperer , Mr . Grandslamer !  Good luck this year ,and be safe !


rip18 said:


> Very nice!



Thanks Robert !


----------

